# Mold or isopod eggs?



## Cbags (8 mo ago)

Recently I noticed these white things in the substrate of my vivarium, I have isopods, springtails and 2 dart frogs in there. I assume they might be eggs of some sort or mold. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Looks like mold. I would just leave it be.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Search 'Leucocoprinus birnbaumii' here, as that is probably what this is (or anyway, what hobbyists have been calling it); you'll get lots of info.


----------



## Clorein (9 mo ago)

Cbags said:


> Recently I noticed these white things in the substrate of my vivarium, I have isopods, springtails and 2 dart frogs in there. I assume they might be eggs of some sort or mold. Any thoughts? Thanks!
> View attachment 308349


Isopods don't lay eggs they actually give live birth you can say they keep their eggs in their torso


----------



## Cbags (8 mo ago)

Yeah! It's definitely those mushrooms one sprouted up.


----------

